# Sirius vs. XM...SIRUS WINS!



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

I was in the market for Sattelite radio and checked out both companies. XM has over 1 million subscribers while SIRIUS has only 300,000. After trying both services, I went with SIRIUS. No commercials, great programming, and affordable. Sirius should SURPASS XM in the next year.

Anyone else have sattelite radio? If so, what has your experiance been with it?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sirius has an awesome metal station.

Hope you didn't get the Panasonic setup... those things are JUNK! The Kenwhizzy one is awesome, though, and rumor has it Eclipse will be rocking Sirius soon enough, which makes me happy!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

samo said:


> Sirius has an awesome metal station.
> 
> Hope you didn't get the Panasonic setup... those things are JUNK! The Kenwhizzy one is awesome, though, and rumor has it Eclipse will be rocking Sirius soon enough, which makes me happy!


Guess I'm old school...having a hard time encouraging myself to pay for radio...lol


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I don't blame you, Mike. Plus, putting one of those antennas on is kinda lame, since they're quite ugly, with the possible exception of the new Delphi piece.

My old-ass Alpine is pre-XM, so I'm stuck with CDs and radio, which is alright.

Still, MP3-quality radio streamed directly to the car with no static is pretty cool.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

I have the Kenwood Here2Anywhere Unit. I hated how it had to be mounted on the dash or on the side so i went ahead and placed it in the pocket under the HVAC controls. The set-up is pretty sweet.
On a different note, if you want lots of $$$ buy Sirius Stock now. I got 5000 shares @ $2.11  Hopefully ill be getting a 03' SE-R Spec V and still have change left over.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Good, the Kenwood unit is a quality piece. You could get quite creative with it's mounting, if you wanted. Plenty of places in a B13 to mold in that little bugger.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Seeing how xm is still growing at a alarming rate its very hard to see sirius passing them this year. They signed 1 million new customers last year and plan on doing the same this year. Also xm will be commercial free starting in febuary. I think either one is fine, it just depends on which ever one you choose. I love Alpine head units over any other so i went xm.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

But with Sirius and XM being the only players in the sattelite radio business, someone needs to compete with XM. What i want to know is when to buy Sirius before they are bought out.


----------



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a Kenwood KDC-MP522 MP3 player. I got sirius a month ago. I don't listen to the radio or mp3s anymore. Never the radio, sometimes MP3z. I love it YO!!!


----------



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

Well I have XM using the Alpine setup and I love it, it also now commercial free, and its still 3 bucks a month less  

Go with what you like but now they are so close it just really comes down to what head unit you buy


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

myoung said:


> Guess I'm old school...having a hard time encouraging myself to pay for radio...lol



yeah I agree. I've got a panasonic HU that I could use Sirius with, but I'll stick to the radio for now


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

*XM owns Sirius*

TechTV review 

The audio compression on Sirius is more noticeable, and much more annoying, than that used by XM.

:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: 
I LOVE MY XM


----------

